# Outback Sydney 31Rqs 2007 And Tow Vehicle



## 4travel (Feb 8, 2012)

We are regrettfully selling our "cottage on wheels" Included:4 bunks, side aisle bath with garden tub, outside grill, skylight above tub, grab handle, dual ducted air conditioner, ducted heating, booth dinette, front queen bed, gas electric water heater with dsi, double door fridge, hide a bed sofa, 3 burner stove, microwave, oven power roof vent, aluminum wheels, front living room spare tire, 1 slide, centre kitchen, patio awning. Well taken care of, excellent condition.
Tow vehicle for sale too!!!!! 2002 Ford excursion diesel 7.3!!!!!! 250,00km, new tires, rustproofed anually, 8 leather seats, AC, dvd, heated seats, power windows and doors.
Also, HENSELY ARROW HITCH, no sway, $3000 new. Tows like a dream!!!!!!!!
$37,000 for all OBO, will sell separately, trailer $18,700. Call for more details. 905-432-3637 serious inquiries only please.
Located in Oshawa, Ontario


----------

